# Toshiba C665D-M5010 or Asus Asus X54C-SX261D



## Renny (Jul 24, 2012)

*I urgently need to buy a laptop within 4 days, my budget is ~20K.*

The Toshiba one has AMD APU while the Asus one has a 2nd gen Core i3.

1. The Toshiba one is available for 16,999/- from HS18 with gift coupon, the Asus one is ~24K in Flipkart

2. Main use of laptop is browsing, watching HD movies, and playing games like Amnesia, Angry Birds etc (No heavy gaming)

3. Is there much performance difference between the two? Because the Toshiba model is almost cheaper by 7K.

Specs and comparison:
Toshiba Satellite C665D C665D-M5010 Laptop vs Asus X54C-SX261D / 2nd Generation Core i3 / 2 GB / 500 GB / Free DOS: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

of course yes. In games both are head to head but in general task, E300 is slow. If you run browser + music + word + other software at the sametime go for the X54.


----------



## Renny (Jul 25, 2012)

Nah mate, won't multitask that much  ,

Will be adding extra 2GB or 4GB RAM with that saved cash.

How good is Toshiba India ASS?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 25, 2012)

just my few cents............

Why not get 2nd gen. Pentium Dual Core around 20k. It will be quite future proof as well.


----------



## Renny (Jul 25, 2012)

Is its performance better than the APU? Some model suggestions..?

How would this one be?

Toshiba Satellite C850-P5010(Intel Pentium Dual Core-B950 - 2GB DDR3 - 320GB - 15.6 Inch) Laptop . Buy Best Toshiba Satellite C850-P5010(Intel Pentium Dual Core-B950 - 2GB DDR3 - 320GB - 15.6 Inch) Laptop at Lowest Price Online

How is its Intel HD graphics comparable to the APU's performance (in terms of gaming and viewing HD videos)?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 25, 2012)

Toshiba ASS really sucks


----------



## Renny (Jul 25, 2012)

What do I do, I need a 20K laptop with similar specs 

And does the Intel Pentium B950 have HD2000 or HD3000 IGP?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> How is its Intel HD graphics comparable to the APU's performance (in terms of gaming and viewing HD videos)?





Xccentricity said:


> What do I do, I need a 20K laptop with similar specs
> 
> And does the Intel Pentium B950 have HD2000 or HD3000 IGP?



it has HD graphics. same as HD2000 but low clocked. so forget gaming once and for all.


----------



## Renny (Jul 25, 2012)

1. Will I be able to playback at least HD videos (720p and 1080p)? What about games like Amnesia, Angry Birds etc. (No heavy games at all)

2. Does the AMD config have a better GPU?

3. I live in Bangalore, how good is Toshiba's ASS here?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 25, 2012)

1) yes, without a hitch (4gb RAM)
2) yes, but processor is real slow.
3) can't say, but toshiba's are pretty reliable as per feedbacks, can't say about ASS.


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 25, 2012)

^^What do you mean by ASS ?


----------



## Renny (Jul 25, 2012)

^ After sales support mate!

Thanks for that reply Sujay,

So which one shall I go for? The AMD or Intel one? Both have the same price (HS18), what I feel is the Intel one has a better CPU with a lesser graphics performance, and vice-verse for the AMD one.

Again, main use - Windows 7, Browsing, HD movies, music, MS Office, light gaming (like older NFS, GTA SA, Amnesia, Angry Birds etc.)

Toshiba Satellite C665D C665D-M5010 Laptop vs Toshiba Satellite C850-P5010 Laptop: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

PS - Will add extra 4GB RAM to whichever one I purchase.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

i checked something and the E300 is nothing but a E350 with low clocked processor. The whole C & E range have max 500Mhz (532Mhz) GPU with same 80 shader unit. So E300 is not that slow compared to E350 or 450. But still 350/450 itself is quite slow. So to be safe, my vote goes to the Pentium B950 based Toshiba. Gaming will be more or less same but the general performance will be lot better.


----------



## Renny (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Sam, will go with the Intel one.

Is it safe to order this from Homeshop 18?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

yup. I have bought mobile and books from them. But they don't have official courier channel like FK. Instead ship through bluedart.


----------



## Renny (Jul 26, 2012)

HS18 doesn't have any 30 days replacement guarantee like FK, if any issues do arise say like within a week or month won't they replace it?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2012)

then you may have to take it to service center.


----------



## Renny (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok, ordered from HS18.


----------



## Renny (Jul 28, 2012)

*www.toshiba-india.com/laptop/satellite-c850-Pentium-viewmodel.html#model

The model, C850-P5010 DDR3 1333 MHz RAM, will this be compatible from Flipkart?
Transcend DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (JM1333KSN-4G) | Ram | Flipkart.com

Is the price OK or will I get it cheaper locally?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 28, 2012)

^Yes. Price is fine. Opt for corsair instead due to better ASS.


----------



## Renny (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok, will go with Corsair, but Corsair says 10 years warranty while Transcend mentions Lifetime.

The 1333MHz one won't have any compatibility issues right (because FK won't exchange once I purchase it).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 28, 2012)

^Its absolutely fine, go ahead.


----------



## Renny (Aug 1, 2012)

I got the laptop delivered today.

I'm trying to put an additional 4GB RAM but the darn panel does not come off at all, any technique I need to use?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I got the laptop delivered today.
> 
> I'm trying to put an additional 4GB RAM but the darn panel does not come off at all, any technique I need to use?



Congrats, toshiba?

You're not able to remove the back panel?


----------



## Renny (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks! Managed to open it but not before chipping a small plastic part on the lid , anyway it fits back perfectly well without issues.

Pretty good performance for the price, absolute VFM, will try to do a review


----------

